# Aluminum Camaro door hinges



## Pro70z28 (Apr 19, 2018)

Replaced the factory steel stamped hinges with aluminum hinges for the fiberglass doors.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## GoceKU (Apr 20, 2018)

Looking good.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 20, 2018)

What grade of AL is that?   In one image, it looks like 60-series but looks like 70-series when they're assembled.


Ray


----------



## Pro70z28 (Apr 20, 2018)

I couldn't say for sure. I bought a large plate of used aluminum from the salvage yard. It had tapped holes in it like it was part of a jig or maybe some sort of table. Machines & polishes nice though.


----------

